
Wind Farms May Actually Warm the US, Controversial Study Finds - selmat
https://earther.gizmodo.com/wind-farms-may-actually-warm-the-planet-controversial-1829519783/amp
======
woodandsteel
One of the problems with this claim is that the claimed effects of wind farms
are local, while the effects of reducing the amount of C02 being put into the
atmosphere are global.

------
tessi3r
I'm giddy to read this paper in full. These claims are nuts...

